# Ride qualities of Onix vs Orca



## blw (Sep 10, 2004)

I have been a little confused as I have heard riders describe the ride qualities of the Onix and the Orca. Unfortuanately I am not near an LBS that has both frames to ride and compare.
It would be helpful if someone who has ridden both frames could give a comparison of the ride qualitites.
stiffness
climbing
descending
comfort
cornering
etc...

Thanks


----------

